# How to cure whirling diesase



## e048

Hey my goldfish has whirling disease, he wont stop spinning and hitting things, I have 3 other goldfish, 2 dwarf frogs and a pleco, what do I do? how do I cure it, and will it spread to any of my other fish


----------



## cossie

some drugs such as furazolidone, furoxone, benomyl, fumagillin, proguanil and clamoxyquine have been shown to impede spore development, which reduces infection rates


----------



## e048

What about my currently infected fish will he die? And how succeptable are plecos and dwarf frogs


----------



## cossie

no but there is a possibility, however the sooner you treat it, the sooner he has a chance to recover.


----------



## TheOldSalt

You are in Texas. 
It is probably NOT Whirling Disease.
( pray it isn't. )
Lots of other things can cause whilring behavior. None of them are curable, but they don't spread, either.


----------



## e048

well it did ice here for a week 3 weeks ago, north tx gets kinda cold, and all my fish is doing is corkscrewing like crazy and hitting eveything in sight, I thought it could be a swim bladder thing but I'm not sure


----------



## mousey

is this the whirling disease that the salmonids are prone to are do you refer to another whirling disease?
Just curious.


----------



## TheOldSalt

It's that one. There aren't any others.


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude

Whirling disease?
I say it will stop, if the water in your toilet whirls the opposite direction when you flush him.

Why medicate the tank, throw the beneficial bacteria out of whack, and risk all of your other fish ON A GOLDFISH? Is this some prize-winning koi that you get thousands of dollars to breed or something?

Flush the poor thing, put him out of his misery, and save the rest of your fish.


----------



## mousey

flushing is unkind- euthanize first, show some respect and bury the poor thing.


----------



## blindkiller85

mousey said:


> flushing is unkind- euthanize first, show some respect and bury the poor thing.


Or just step on it then flush it. Or use your fingers, and flush it.

Don't get me wrong I'm all about giving the best quality life I can to any animal. But when it comes time, it comes time. Fish get flushed, dogs/cats get chemically induced overdoses and coma's, farm animals get shot, birds....get barked at and have heart attacks or fly away (lmao). It's the way of the world. 

It's funny with people though, because our intelligence defeats the entirety of the purpose. We're given medication, after medication, after radiation and chemo just to keep us alive for a few years longer. Only to suffer more. There's so few people that are euthanized when they are just prolonged through suffering. Deep down, all humans are utterly masochistic. So why should we treat anything any other way? Because it's honestly the right thing to do. But next to no one does, or will, or even consider it.


----------



## e048

wow, i had no idea you had such a grim look on life, and no it isnt a prize winning fish, it is part of my aquatic community and I would like all my fish to lead good happy lives, as im sure most human beings do, its ok TOS and mousy he was dead this morning in my hospital tank, I found attached to the filter, I had been treating him with primafix and melafix but he got worse


----------

